# The my pillow commercial on tv



## Lon (May 3, 2017)

Yes I bought one and in an attempt to find the right pillow for me and now have about 10 different bed pillows. That's crazy for a single guy living alone but I just can't seem to find one that suits me.


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2017)

So, does the My Pillow do all it claims?  ... Or haven't you got it yet?

I don't have a 'MY Pillow'  ... but I LOVE tons of  pillows on the bed ...  all sizes and shapes!  
probably have 10-12 on my kingsize bed, all just for me, and I wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2017)

I gave one of those long "body pillows" to a friend for Christmas when they first became popular. She named it Bob!


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2017)

Like most of the "As Seen on TV" items, you will be paying far more than they are worth....even with their "get a 2nd one free...just pay separate processing and handling".  I noticed that Walmart is selling these in their "TV" section for about $30.  Doing a search on the Internet, it looks like there are a lot of dissatisfied customers, and complaints.  Even Consumer Reports gives these an "iffy" review.

http://www.consumerreports.org/mattresses/should-my-pillow-become-your-pillow/


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I gave one of those long "body pillows" to a friend for Christmas when they first became popular. She named it Bob!


----------



## Lon (May 3, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> So, does the My Pillow do all it claims?  ... Or haven't you got it yet?
> 
> I don't have a 'MY Pillow'  ... but I LOVE tons of  pillows on the bed ...  all sizes and shapes!
> probably have 10-12 on my kingsize bed, all just for me, and I wouldn't have it any other way..



I received it a while back and don't like it any more than the pillows I have. When I was married I had a King, but now being single I sleep on a Queen.  I like a pillow that is cool or even cold to my face and my pillows seem to heat up and lose that FRESH FEEL.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 37355



ROFL! :lol1:


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2017)

I love the one piece foam rubber pillow I have. Crisp cotton pillow cases with high thread counts stay cooler I think than polyester.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 3, 2017)

They make a pillow called a "chillow" it keeps cool somehow.
It's made for menopausal ladies suffering from hot flashes...I think I saw it in a Rite-Aid


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 3, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I gave one of those long "body pillows" to a friend for Christmas when they first became popular. She named it Bob!


named mine Charlize Theron.... she's black, but I have never had an issue with color..... leaving my house to it....


----------



## dpwspringer (May 3, 2017)

I have used a Sobakawa pillow for 20 years or so and like it. It works different and you do have to fluff it up each time you reposition your head, but when you put your head on it it contours to your head. That is very comfortable to me as it supports your head in that position unlike other types of pillows... so you tend to stay in that position longer. It is so different and it does require fluffing and re-fluffing, so you are either going to like it or dislike it; there won't be much middle ground.


----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2017)

Wife got me one awhile back. I think it is in the closet somewhere. Did not like at all.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 3, 2017)

I've tried several types of pillows, even memory foam.  But, when I sleep on my side I wake up with a sore ear.  So, I made a small pillow out of 2 inch foam with an ear cutout, and place it on top of my regular one.  Works OK.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2017)

We only have two pillows on our bed.  I had an old memory foam pillow and was having some neck pain from sleeping, so I bought MY Pillow quite some time ago.  I hated it at first, because when I put my head on it the sides would pop up and wrap around my face, plus I had to keep flipping it.

But, I eventually got used to it and kind of like it now, but not full time.  I switch it out every now and then with the newest memory foam pillow I bought.  The My Pillow lets you push the filling to suit your comfort at the moment, but I still turn it through the night as the side near my shoulders gets squished.

The newer pillow I use I also started to flip, it does have the cool technology though.  I can't say I've ever really loved any pillow I've ever owned, so I'm content for now to just switch between the two.  My husband's been using the latest one every night, he hates the My Pillow.  Here's our latest pillow.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2017)

Lon said:


> I received it a while back and don't like it any more than the pillows I have. When I was married I had a King, but now being single I sleep on a Queen.  I like a pillow that is cool or even cold to my face and my pillows seem to heat up and lose that FRESH FEEL.



Try something like this.  I don't have an issue with the pillow heating up, but these memory foam "contour" pillows offer the best sleep and head/neck support...IMO.  There are many varieties on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/PharMeDoc-Co...qid=1493865745&sr=8-6&keywords=contour+pillow


----------



## Butterfly (May 3, 2017)

Lon said:


> Yes I bought one and in an attempt to find the right pillow for me and now have about 10 different bed pillows. That's crazy for a single guy living alone but I just can't seem to find one that suits me.



I have neck issues, thanks to years using a computer all day at work, and I have the same problem with pillows.  I can't find one that supports my head and neck correctly so I don't wake up with pain.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 5, 2017)

I get the sore ear ,too !  I use 2 pillows now or my shoulder aches.


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)

I see slanted headboards on beds in a few ads now.     Could they come up with a slanted *pillowtop* headboard of some sort.... one where you can sleep up against it with added pillows as needed,   for people who don't like to sleep flat on their mattress.     
 ... or did I dream this up?


----------



## terry123 (May 9, 2017)

After reading the reviews for "my pillow" I decided against it.  Its only me and I have a queen sized bed but think I might change to a full size one.  I don't think I need a triple sized dresser or large armoire.  Going to look around for a full size set.


----------



## Lc jones (Jun 15, 2017)

I have the same problem and cannot find a pillow that works for me it is interesting that so many people have the same concern


----------

